# Flachbildschirm bei überhitzter Grafikkarte



## DarkManX (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe neulich vor meinem PC gechillt und mein GFXkartenkühler ist ausgefallen. Das habe ich leider nciht bemerkt.
Nach einiger Zeit ist mein Bildschirm ausgefallen und geht nciht mehr nicht an. Der PC ist auch hängen geblieben. Dank eines TV-Outs konnte ich diesen Beitrag schreiben.

Was kann ich jetzt machen, damit mein Bildschirm wieder geht? Ist der vielleicht durchgebrannt? Der geht aber noch an nur bleibt der immer schwarz.

Habe dann wieder versucht mit dem Bildschirm, habe dann aus dem PC rausgemacht und einfach angemacht. Die rechte Seite war zuerst blau und dann rot mit einem Verlauf zur schwarzen rechten Seite.

Hoffe ich kann es mit ein paar Einstellungen regeln & ihr könnt mir helfen!

mfg
dmx


----------



## chmee (28. Mai 2005)

Sorry, wenn etwas dabei kaputt geht, ist es Deine GraKa, nicht Dein Monitor..
Also andere GraKa zum Check rein und losgetestet.
Oder Test Deines Monitors an einem anderen Rechner, was aber unwahrscheinlich ist.

mfg chmee


----------



## Tobias K. (28. Mai 2005)

moin


Ja, der Monitor geht davon (eigentlich) nicht kaputt.
Wenn du Monitor und Computer anschaltest leuchtet doch bestimmt eine orange LED?!
Wenn ja, bekommt der Monitor kein Signal mehr von der GraKa, dann kannst auch davon ausgehen das sie hin ist.
Aber wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, einfach mal innen anderen PC einbauen und/oder den Monitor an einer anderen GraKa testen.

Was mich aber wundert ist das dein TV-Out noch funktioniert!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## DarkManX (28. Mai 2005)

Die Grafikkarte geht ja noch weil ich ja jetzt über den Tv-Out drinne bin. Der Monitor ist aber irgendwie komisch.

Vielleicht weiss ja einer was es mit diesen Farben auf sich hat.

mfg
dmx


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Mai 2005)

Der TV Out ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit dem RGB Out.
Beides sind getrennte Ausgänge weswegen man sie auch getrennt voneinander konfigurieren kann.


----------



## DarkManX (28. Mai 2005)

Ich hab jetzt andere Grafikkarte gestestet. Monitor geht trotzdem nicht.

PS: die Standby LED Lampe leuchtet immer gelb.

mfg
dmx


----------



## McVader83 (30. Mai 2005)

Also ich halte es auch für tierisch unwahrscheinlich, das der Monitor da was abbekommen hat. Und wenn ja, ab zum Händler, wenn er jünger als zwei Jahre ist. Wenns ne einigermaßen vernünftige Marke ist, kannst du sogar beim Hersteller anrufen und die bringen dir innerhalb von 3 Tagen nen neuen nach hause und nehmen den alten mit. Aber vorsicht: teste vorher deinen Monitor an nem anderen Rechner, weil wenn der noch OK ist, und die den abholen, kann das viel Geld kosten.


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Mai 2005)

Ich frag mich auch gerade, könnte da ein defekt am Board sein durch den die Grafikkarte ( auch die andere )nicht richtig funktioniert ?
Probier den Monitor mal an einem anderem PC an dem der Monitor der drann ist definitiv funktioniert.
Ich zweifel immernoch daran dass eine überhitzte Grafikkarte einen Monitor abscheisen kann


----------

